# Water and Black/Grey water disposal.



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

It occurs to me that there may be interest in having a list of members who would be prepared to provide fresh water and maybe black and grey water disposal, for travelling Motorhomers.

The main problem I foresee is that of security of the providers address. There are POI's for some places where water is available, but not of peoples addresses.

Maybe a rough area post code, say PE21 and a contact telephone number.

Although a burglar might be able to take advantage, so some form of proof of identity might be required.

We would be happy to provide this service, providing black waste was septic tank friendly, and there was suitable security measures in place. (Although I wouldn't want a queue forming!)

Is it a good idea, and any thoughts?

Martin


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

This has been suggested several times, and after much discussion always the same conclusion.

Great idea - but too many potential problems.

Dave


----------



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

Zebedee said:


> This has been suggested several times, and after much discussion always the same conclusion.
> 
> Great idea - but too many potential problems.
> 
> Dave


Maybe challenges rather than problems, Dave.


----------



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

A suggestion from another forum on this subject was:-

_"Well we already know your in Boston, Lincs so a pm, with some notice and van make and reg saying one is in the area, would probably do it maybe?"_


----------

